# I got terminated from AmazonFlex for what appears to be zero logic



## tennis23 (Mar 20, 2018)

I was NEVER given ANY on boarding training. The very first day I showed up for my shift, not one person at the Everett Depot came up to me and introduced themselves or asked me if I was new. Nor did I get any advice on how to deliver at night or get any kind of reflective clothing. I was not asked by a single AmazonFlex employee about where I was going and I come to find out you Amazon sent me to the Woodinville area in the dark so I was unable to complete my shift. I also was given another night shift in Everett and I tried my best, but again, it got dark. I went back to the depot and spoke with the person at the desk who took back some of the packages and he said I should try the DAYLIGHT Saturday Shift. Which is what I did for the next two 4 hour shifts and did both Saturday 4 hour blocks. Meaning, I have actually ONLY given the chance to do 4 blocks of which I did the last 2 perfectly according to the Depot workers at the Everett location when I returned. If you are claiming that there was a problem on either one of the two Saturday deliveries which Amazon said there wasn't PLEASE prove to me that there was? I delivered EVERY package on both Saturday routes. I also took pictures to prove it for packages that were not given directly to the home owner. I am VERY UPSET with your company for terminating me w/o every giving me a real chance? AmazonFlex fell short on my very first attempt and didn't offer any help or even acknowledge me at all, or even ask me how I was doing and if they could help/ HOW can you justify this type of behavior and try to ensure your success of AmazonFlex Drivers? I have 4 year degree from WSU and at 55 years of age and am an engineer for Comcast, I KNOW I can do this. PLease Please Please get this to someone to look it over and realize you are at fault, not me. Check the records please. Best! Brian Tinsley


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tennis23 said:


> I was NEVER given ANY on boarding training. The very first day I showed up for my shift, not one person at the Everett Depot came up to me and introduced themselves or asked me if I was new. Nor did I get any advice on how to deliver at night or get any kind of reflective clothing. I was not asked by a single AmazonFlex employee about where I was going and I come to find out you Amazon sent me to the Woodinville area in the dark so I was unable to complete my shift. I also was given another night shift in Everett and I tried my best, but again, it got dark. I went back to the depot and spoke with the person at the desk who took back some of the packages and he said I should try the DAYLIGHT Saturday Shift. Which is what I did for the next two 4 hour shifts and did both Saturday 4 hour blocks. Meaning, I have actually ONLY given the chance to do 4 blocks of which I did the last 2 perfectly according to the Depot workers at the Everett location when I returned. If you are claiming that there was a problem on either one of the two Saturday deliveries which Amazon said there wasn't PLEASE prove to me that there was? I delivered EVERY package on both Saturday routes. I also took pictures to prove it for packages that were not given directly to the home owner. I am VERY UPSET with your company for terminating me w/o every giving me a real chance? AmazonFlex fell short on my very first attempt and didn't offer any help or even acknowledge me at all, or even ask me how I was doing and if they could help/ HOW can you justify this type of behavior and try to ensure your success of AmazonFlex Drivers? I have 4 year degree from WSU and at 55 years of age and am an engineer for Comcast, I KNOW I can do this. PLease Please Please get this to someone to look it over and realize you are at fault, not me. Check the records please. Best! Xxxxxxxx


Why are you writing this to us? And is that your real name? I'd delete it from the post.


----------



## tennis23 (Mar 20, 2018)

sorry please delete if it bothers you , I thought it said Flex, but never mind OK to delete as it's offended you.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

This job is not for everyone...


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

tennis23, I think he's saying that you posted to a public forum that is about Flex but not officially operated by Amazon; so there is little chance Amazon will ever see it. You should send a copy of your post to amazonflex-support(at)amazon.com. I'm in Seattle and I've done a few blocks out of Everett (DSE4) and it's true that WH is lacking in many areas. If you get reinstated you should give North Seattle a try, the WH is near Northgate. It's a bit of a drive south but every route I picked up in Everett was assigned to N. Seattle between 145th and 40th; which is past that WH, so it's basically a wash...

Off topic, how do you like working for Comcast? Been trying to find a way in there...


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

You are deactivated by a computer program. Good luck trying to get a human to reactivate you.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

So why did you now go tell someone you were new? You expect them to just know?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Delivering at night is the same as delivering during the day minus the flashlight. If you return too many packages unattempted, you get deactivated. Plain and simple.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

If I still worked at Boeing, I sure as hell wouldn't be doing Uber, Lyft, and twice deactivated Amazon. But it was either retire or move to Everett.

And so many Please's begs of desperation. smh 

Now that you what it's like, Boycott Amazon. Not that one individual can make a difference.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

tennis23 said:


> I was NEVER given ANY on boarding training. The very first day I showed up for my shift, not one person at the Everett Depot came up to me and introduced themselves or asked me if I was new. Nor did I get any advice on how to deliver at night or get any kind of reflective clothing. I was not asked by a single AmazonFlex employee about where I was going and I come to find out you Amazon sent me to the Woodinville area in the dark so I was unable to complete my shift. I also was given another night shift in Everett and I tried my best, but again, it got dark. I went back to the depot and spoke with the person at the desk who took back some of the packages and he said I should try the DAYLIGHT Saturday Shift. Which is what I did for the next two 4 hour shifts and did both Saturday 4 hour blocks. Meaning, I have actually ONLY given the chance to do 4 blocks of which I did the last 2 perfectly according to the Depot workers at the Everett location when I returned. If you are claiming that there was a problem on either one of the two Saturday deliveries which Amazon said there wasn't PLEASE prove to me that there was? I delivered EVERY package on both Saturday routes. I also took pictures to prove it for packages that were not given directly to the home owner. I am VERY UPSET with your company for terminating me w/o every giving me a real chance? AmazonFlex fell short on my very first attempt and didn't offer any help or even acknowledge me at all, or even ask me how I was doing and if they could help/ HOW can you justify this type of behavior and try to ensure your success of AmazonFlex Drivers? I have 4 year degree from WSU and at 55 years of age and am an engineer for Comcast, I KNOW I can do this. PLease Please Please get this to someone to look it over and realize you are at fault, not me. Check the records please. Best! Brian Tinsley


This is not a job. It is a Gig... You do not get shifts, you acquire Delivery blocks.... The rest of your letter is ok. You need to be nice and curteous, but you also need to know the difference between an Independent Contractor vs Employee.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

You're not very bright for an engineer


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Brian, you should drive for Uber, that would be right up your alley. But only if you buy a brand new expensive car.


----------



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

Join the club. We all got dropped into the deep end of the pool. Sink or Swim. In two months someone in India will reinstate you.


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

tennis23 said:


> I was NEVER given ANY on boarding training. The very first day I showed up for my shift, not one person at the Everett Depot came up to me and introduced themselves or asked me if I was new. Nor did I get any advice on how to deliver at night or get any kind of reflective clothing.


I'm sorry Bro! But you sound like you just got off the short bus with a helmet!!!! Flex is so easy, a monkey could do it! Are you sure you have a degree???? Did you watch the 19 training videos they told you to watch BEFORE competing the application??? It's self explanatory. You can even call support for help during your block!!! They say this a million times! My first day, I got there early and ask other deivers what to do. I just watched and followed them. I had 24 packages my first day. Maybe you should try delivering a pizzas!!!!

You should have completed your block even if it was dark! That's was the main issue! If you have a problem delivering at night you should have taken an earlier block. How is delivering at night any different than delivering during the day?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

"Maybe you should try delivering a pizzas!!!!*

JDWhit_ 
OP clearly has a cognitive handicapp where delivery of non perishable goods within a 2-4 hour block is concerned. Yet you expect them to be competent with 1-2h Prime/Fresh blocks??


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

No but it would be great for entertainment value.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

tennis23 said:


> I was NEVER given ANY on boarding training. The very first day I showed up for my shift, not one person at the Everett Depot came up to me and introduced themselves or asked me if I was new. Nor did I get any advice on how to deliver at night or get any kind of reflective clothing. I was not asked by a single AmazonFlex employee about where I was going and I come to find out you Amazon sent me to the Woodinville area in the dark so I was unable to complete my shift. I also was given another night shift in Everett and I tried my best, but again, it got dark. I went back to the depot and spoke with the person at the desk who took back some of the packages and he said I should try the DAYLIGHT Saturday Shift. Which is what I did for the next two 4 hour shifts and did both Saturday 4 hour blocks. Meaning, I have actually ONLY given the chance to do 4 blocks of which I did the last 2 perfectly according to the Depot workers at the Everett location when I returned. If you are claiming that there was a problem on either one of the two Saturday deliveries which Amazon said there wasn't PLEASE prove to me that there was? I delivered EVERY package on both Saturday routes. I also took pictures to prove it for packages that were not given directly to the home owner. I am VERY UPSET with your company for terminating me w/o every giving me a real chance? AmazonFlex fell short on my very first attempt and didn't offer any help or even acknowledge me at all, or even ask me how I was doing and if they could help/ HOW can you justify this type of behavior and try to ensure your success of AmazonFlex Drivers? I have 4 year degree from WSU and at 55 years of age and am an engineer for Comcast, I KNOW I can do this. PLease Please Please get this to someone to look it over and realize you are at fault, not me. Check the records please. Best! Brian Tinsley


Excuses, excuses, and more excuses! You might want to look in a mirror for a reason for your termination.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

tennis23 said:


> I was NEVER given ANY on boarding training. The very first day I showed up for my shift, not one person at the Everett Depot came up to me and introduced themselves or asked me if I was new. Nor did I get any advice on how to deliver at night or get any kind of reflective clothing. I was not asked by a single AmazonFlex employee about where I was going and I come to find out you Amazon sent me to the Woodinville area in the dark so I was unable to complete my shift. I also was given another night shift in Everett and I tried my best, but again, it got dark. I went back to the depot and spoke with the person at the desk who took back some of the packages and he said I should try the DAYLIGHT Saturday Shift. Which is what I did for the next two 4 hour shifts and did both Saturday 4 hour blocks. Meaning, I have actually ONLY given the chance to do 4 blocks of which I did the last 2 perfectly according to the Depot workers at the Everett location when I returned. If you are claiming that there was a problem on either one of the two Saturday deliveries which Amazon said there wasn't PLEASE prove to me that there was? I delivered EVERY package on both Saturday routes. I also took pictures to prove it for packages that were not given directly to the home owner. I am VERY UPSET with your company for terminating me w/o every giving me a real chance? AmazonFlex fell short on my very first attempt and didn't offer any help or even acknowledge me at all, or even ask me how I was doing and if they could help/ HOW can you justify this type of behavior and try to ensure your success of AmazonFlex Drivers? I have 4 year degree from WSU and at 55 years of age and am an engineer for Comcast, I KNOW I can do this. PLease Please Please get this to someone to look it over and realize you are at fault, not me. Check the records please. Best! Brian Tinsley


Did that position require a college degree?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Yulli Yung said:


> Excuses, excuses, and more excuses! You might want to look in a mirror for a reason for your termination.


There is a degree of truth there. If one was knowingly going to be delivering in the later hours then one should have known to have some sort of light source, either a good flashlight or a portable spotlight.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> There is a degree of truth there. If one was knowingly going to be delivering in the later hours then one should have known to have some sort of light source, either a good flashlight or a portable spotlight.


Hell phones have flashlight apps if need be.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Hell phones have flashlight apps if need be.


Well yes, but good luck lighting up addresses on houses from the street with an app. There is a reason I named slightly more powerful devices that I've found to work for me, both of which can be had starting around $20.


----------

